# Microspoons Seminar



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd also like to make an announcement. 

SUNDAY, JULY 12 you're all invited to a special seminar at Portage County Outdoors. Microspoons Pro Staffers Carl and Nick Bachtel will be discussing Microspoons and how to fish them. There's also a chance that fellow Pro Staffer Ken "Chaunc" Smith will be joining us, adding his proven insight on working these special lures. 

The seminar will run from 10AM til 11, but we'll hang around and talk awhile afterwards so come out and say hello. You'll still have lots of time to head to West Branch, Berlin, Milton, or Walborn for the afternoon bite when we're finished!

Portage County Outdoors carries Microspoons, so you can pick up a dozen or two while you're there. 

Thanks to Portage County Outdoors and Microspoons for their support of OGF.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just a reminder of the seminar Sunday, July 12. Nick and I are looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Bud Riser (Aug 28, 2009)

Big Daddy-What was your pattern when you got 'em please?
Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I incorporate Microspoons in all my crappie seminars. I have three this weekend at teh IX Center and am scheduling at least two more in April.

Microspoons are a very versatile lure. You can drift/long line troll with them using a Carolina rig set up, or you can fish them ubder a bobber, or you can cast/retrieve through suspended fish. I have had the best success using them under a slip float tipped w/ minnow or crappie nibble. Second most success drifting over deep points or brush, again tipped with minnow.

For more tips on how to fish them, try www.microspoons.com.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Big Daddy, Maybe I'll get a chance to get some of those microspoons live. I ordered some 4 weeks ago, went out of town for 2 weeks, looking forward to seeing my spoons when I got back home. No spoons, so I thought they might have been delayed in shipping, waited another week, then decided to hit the resolution center at paypal. Afterwards, my payment was refunded, though I never received and email stating why. I don't know if the stock ran out, or what. There needs to be a way one could check on the delivery status of an order from this site. Even an email telling me there was a problem would have helped.


----------



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Big Daddy,
What are your favorite go to colors & sizes when you tip with a minnow or crappie nibble?
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I prefer the hook size 4 when I'm crappie fishing. You can tip either with minnow or nibble. 

Colors, I always like chartruse, Black, and green. They have LOTS of color choices and a lot of that is what YOU feel confident in, not only what works. I'd throw white in there too. It's all about variety, but those 4 colors I'll pretty much use.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Big Daddy, What is the address for Portage County Outdoors? I,m from Mansfield an am not familiar with the area! Thanks!


----------

